# Test back in September



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Are there any members here that took that veteran civil service make up test back on 21 September? There were about 55-60 of us, so I'm sure at least one visits this site. The reason I'm asking is I'm curious if anyone got their results yet, they told me early December and it's almost January and I don't see MA HRD putting in any extra hours this week…so I won't hold my breath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

HRD....putting in extra hours...... Thats like saying water mixes with oil. HRD is nortorious for being late with their test scores. They will come.

On another note. Thank you for your service in the US Armed Forces.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

officerbob said:


> HRD....putting in extra hours...... Thats like saying water mixes with oil. HRD is nortorious for being late with their test scores. They will come.
> 
> On another note. Thank you for your service in the US Armed Forces.


Late is not a problem, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't forgotten! You are welcome and have a safe Christmas!


----------

